# I Have A Wallet?



## 34_40 (Apr 18, 2016)

In the upper right corner of the menu bar, I see I now have a wallet..

Why? What is this for?  Any help or info is appreciated!


----------



## tweinke (Apr 18, 2016)

this new wallet looks just like the one I already have................ empty.    Seems we have some changes coming here that might be interesting. Sure details will be coming.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 18, 2016)

stick em up, hand me your wallet...


----------



## 34_40 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yep, it's empty.... you can have it!


----------



## brasssmanget (Apr 19, 2016)

Might this fit in with the pending raffles?


----------



## aliva (Apr 19, 2016)

Mines empty too. Since I'm Canadian I can't afford any U.S. dollars


----------



## HMF (Apr 19, 2016)

The wallet was indeed to be used with raffles, to allow you to buy credits on PayPal to be used to buy raffle chances.

However, before we do that, I want to make sure we are maintaining our focus of machining, rather than social interaction such as Facebook.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 19, 2016)

I avoid Facebook, etc., just stay away from them I'd not like HM to become as I fear they are.


----------



## Whyemier (Apr 19, 2016)

Uh...any social interaction I can get enough of in the "Members Off Topic" folder.  So  I'm good with that.


----------



## HMF (Apr 19, 2016)

We're still all about learning machining.  We're also about getting help and forming friendships here.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 19, 2016)

don't think that this should be public.
( us dollars $0.00)


----------



## 34_40 (Apr 19, 2016)

Will there be any alternative to Paypal?
I don't have it and don't want it...  so maybe it'll lock me out.?.?
It won't be all bad tho'..  I still have a blast when I'm here.


----------

